

How renewables are changing the way we operate the grid - spenrose
http://www.utilitydive.com/news/how-renewables-are-changing-the-way-we-operate-the-grid/364541/

======
spenrose
“It is more useful to look at what the power system needs in terms of energy,
capacity, and flexibility and what the best resource mix is,” explained
American Wind Energy Association (AWEA) Research Director Michael Goggin,
“rather than categorizing resources with terms like base-load that aren’t
well-defined and don’t sync up that well with what grid operators actually
need.”

